# ''open construction''



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Boats less than 26 ft in length designed for use with an outboard motor, of ''open construction'' don't have to carry a fire extinguisher. My question is what is open construction the type of boat or motor? I have a 14 ft Starcraft with a 2003 Johnson15 hp outboard do I need a fire extinguisher? I know it wouldn't hurt to have it but, I only use the boat a few times a year. I just want to buy the required gear so I don't have to pull it from my Lund everytime I want to take the Starcraft.For day time use all I should need is an anchor,whistle and life vests.I also carry a set of oars. 
Angler ss.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

I you catch on fire you could use mine


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

never heard that law,i think you have to have one, if you catch fire you will NEED one!!


----------



## fish-wisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

When I was in the navy we conducted fire safety all the time. They would always say if there's a fire at sea you cant call the fire department. IMO what would it hurt to carry a little extra protection...if not for yourself then your fellow anglers


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replys if you have never heard this law go to the ODOW scroll down to the bottom of the required gear page and read line number 3. The replys still dont answer my question what is ''OPEN CONSTRUCTION''.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

checked ODNR and read sub-part 3...reguardless of what it says,if there is a battery and/or fuel system im packin' an extiguisher!!! can find an explanation on "open construction" anywhere...email ODNR and post your results...this has me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

open construction is just what it says....open....if you have anything that can trap fumes you need a fire extinguisher....I have a open 14ft fishing boat....but when I installed a cover over the front of it and plywood on the floor I then needed a extinguisher....I agree any time you have flammables on board you should have one.....if your boat has a floor other then the skin of the boat you need one(carpet included, but border line)....I would think live wells too


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Angler ss said:


> .For day time use all I should need is an anchor,whistle and life vests.I also carry a set of oars.
> Angler ss.


you also need 100ft of rope, a throw-able life vest or cushion(extra)....and maybe a distress flag(but that might be replaced by your whistle)oars are the law too...lights aren't a bad idea if by chance you are out and have trouble and can't get back by dark....not sure of the law there, if mandatory


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> open construction is just what it says....open....if you have anything that can trap fumes you need a fire extinguisher....I have a open 14ft fishing boat....but when I installed a cover over the front of it and plywood on the floor I then needed a extinguisher....I agree any time you have flammables on board you should have one.....if your boat has a floor other then the skin of the boat you need one....I would think live wells too


Yea open is like a rowboat/ jon boat. What's an extinguisher $10 nowadays? I need to get one for my boat.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My Starcraft has 3 bench seats and the bottom of the boat is the floor.Thanks for the help with open construction? Boats under 16 ft don't have to have a throw-able. 
Thanks for the replys.
Angler ss.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Angler ss said:


> I have a 14 ft Starcraft with a 2003 Johnson15 hp outboard
> For day time use all I should need is an anchor,whistle and life vests.I also carry a set of oars. Angler ss.


Believe you should check the regs again unless you're only going to be on Erie. A distress flag is required for less than 16' on waters other than Erie. Not sure why a day visual distress is not required on Erie for less than 16'. Whistle is only required for under 16' on federal waters (Erie).


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I only fish Erie and only use the 14 ft boat real early when the ramps aren't open and duck hunting. I think the required equipment laws are crazy. The required equipment laws should be basicly the same for a 14 ft boat as a 26 ft boat. I started this thread because I have a old fire extinguisher and didn't know if mine would pass the saftey check.I took a look at the laws and they say I am not required to have it at all. 
Angler ss.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty sure if your on erie you have to have a 2-way radio and a flare gun. im sure the flare gun takes the place of the distress flag. a whistle does not take the place of a distress flag, however if you have a horn, that would take the place of a whistle. 

open construction basically means you have an outboard motor with batteries and fuel cells that are not contained within a compartment. if that is what you have then you prob dont have to have an extinguisher. if your fuel cells and batteries are contained within a storage compartment then you need an extinguisher.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Not required to have a radio and it may seem crazy but boats less than 16 ft don't need a flag or flares on Erie during the day. 

I copied the following statement from the ODOW.

Warning:If a vessel is exempted from carrying specific equipment,that does not mean that a wise skipper would not carryit anyway!
Angler ss


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/requiredequipment/tabid/2727/default.aspx

Here is the link the the Division of Watercrafts page and the equipment that is required on your boat. "Open Construction" means it is basically just the hull. If there is a floor or ANY areas where fumes could build up, under seats, storage compartments, etc., you are required to have the Fire Extinguisher. Also, if you are fishing inland you are required to have a Visual Distress signal, the whistle does not qualify. A Distress Flag is all that is required inland but if you planning on going out at night its a good idea to have the flares.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

This is direct from the USCG Boating handbook:



> Fire Extinguishers are required on boats when any of the following conditions exist:
> 
> * Inboard engines are installed.
> * There are closed compartments and compartments under seats where portable fuel tanks may be stored.
> ...


For less than $18 you can buy an extinguisher. I wouldn't feel comfortable taking my family out on our little Starcraft without one, even though I technically don't need one. A radio I can do without, as our cell phones work fine everywhere my boat goes (mostly Mosquito, and along the break wall at Fairport)


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Show me where it says I must have oars? I read that all the time and have never seen that in the regs. 

UFM82


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't be a cheapskate ! Just buy another extinguisher for that boat .


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I am a cheapskate whats wrong with that.The only thing that can catch fire in my all metal boat is the motor or the gas tank.If the motor catches fire remove the fuel line and there aint much left to burn on a 15 hp outboard.If a 5 gallon gas can catches fire in a 14 ft john boat do yourself a favor and get overboard ASAP because your a$$ is about to be blown overboard when the tank explodes as you fumble through your safety gear to get your extinguisher ready. lol
Angler ss


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Angler ss said:


> I am a cheapskate whats wrong with that.The only thing that can catch fire in my all metal boat is the motor or the gas tank.If the motor catches fire remove the fuel line and there aint much left to burn on a 15 hp outboard.If a 5 gallon gas can catches fire in a 14 ft john boat do yourself a favor and get overboard ASAP because your a$$ is about to be blown overboard when the tank explodes as you fumble through your safety gear to get your extinguisher ready. lol
> Angler ss


Lmao! Borrow one from the Lund, problem solved.


----------

